# Icamalt



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

just curiuos, Do any of you use Ica malt for your suger work? Sorry if it is mispelled.It is a stabilized fruitose/gluecose that takes on coloring very well and will last a long time even in fairly humid conditions. It pours beutifly onto parchment and sets very fast. I have made swans,crowns,airabesc (sp?)
cooking whips ect.It is very user friendy
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Your right chrose, and thanks for the proper spelling. Isa malt is not recommended for pulling as classic suger is. It's really for pouring and making things kind of like a model airplane so to speak. Chrose I am interested in what you do, as a designer of chocolate. Thanks
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Funny you should mention that, because just yesterday I was using it. Isomalt is much less sweet than sucrose, and because of that, you wouldn't want to use it for anything that people may eat. I made a croquembouche yesterday (for 200), and stuck the profiteroles with regular sucrose, but used the isomalt for the spun sugar around it. I made extra spun, in case the humidity happened to collapse what was already on the croq.... So, about an hour before service, the croq. began to collapse from the humidity and heat. The spun sugar was still intact, though. Needless to say, I had to glue the whole thing back together again, but everything turned out fine, and the client was thrilled.

Yeah, pulled sugar is tough with isomalt, but it is more stable.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Man a crouqenbouche for 200, God bless you.
I'm really happy though that you pulled (no pun intended) off








cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Believe me, so was I! It probably would not have lasted more than a few hours, because when the humidity melted the sugar on the profiteroles, they became soaked in liquified sugar, and they were wet and syrupy. I didn't think I'd be able to re-stick them at all.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose, That's sounds like a lot of fun as well as a big challenge. I will be sure to pass the info along to all my colleagues and suppliers. Best of luck to you
cc


----------

